# ps audio statement power cord,any good?



## music_man

i can get one for $75. i need more cords for stuff and i can't be putting odin on everything 'ya know?

 not the "sc", the "statement". some say the ferrite makes it super slow. others like it. what do you guys think? patrick82 had one but he sold it. i don't know what that should tell me.

 worth $75 or nay?

 edit: can i trust this?, http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue10/xstream.htm

 according to ps's website the new cables walk all over this one. please help me decide.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## music_man

friend brought it over. i have it on a lehmann for 3 hours now. fed by krell sacd standard with stealth dream pc.

 it is indeed very slow as has been said everywhere. the clarity is amazing. ps audio themselevs said that was the trade off in this cable. i mean really slow.

 would you guys value the crystal clear clarity for a cable that lags. given it is $75? new it was like $650. i think i can get used to it. the timning is very weird, there is no prat. you can hear a pin drop though. the background is the blackest i have ever heard.

 i guess it depends what is important to you.

 now ps audio says their new top cable does it all but then paul mcgowan does mention eventually they will top this one and so on. so i guess for 5 year old technology it isn't so bad.

 it is not analytical. just slow and true.

 worth $75, for the clarity or you could not live with the lag?
 for that he will sell it i have no doubt. 

 i hope patrick82 comments here and does not speak like a robot for once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit: after a while it does not seem that slow after all. it is like a weird delayed sensation. i don't know if i can stand it or not. it is super clarity though.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## music_man

i was hoping someone has heard this and can comment. he is going to put it on audiogon. i don't think i'd be wasting $75. i am sure he will sell it in a day. i just can't tell what to think of it. it is brilliant but kind of sluggish.

 music_man


----------



## mrarroyo

I have a couple of PS Audio power cords and I am very happy with them. Mine are the XS Stream and Prelude which are the lower priced models. At $75 it seems like a good deal. Good luck.


----------



## DaveBSC

Some of my first power cords were PS Audio. I started with a Prelude which was a half decent cord for the money, and later moved "up" to the Statement you are referring to. It definitely was not worth the money, and didn't live up to any of the hype. It was far too big and too slow for a high powered speaker amplifier, and would be absolutely terrible for source equipment, or anything to do with headphones. The sound was slightly more refined than the Prelude, but was so dull and so slow that I sold it almost immediately. 

 The Statement has much better build quality than anything you could buy new for $75, but I don't think it's worth even that. You'll get better sound from other cords that sell used for similar money, like ESP or Harmonic Tech. One of the biggest bargains right now in used power cords are old Electraglides. The values have completely collapsed, and they are phenomenal sounding cords for under $200.


----------



## tom hankins

Slow and dull were my impressions too. Keep an eye out for a used LAT International AC2 or a new Shunyata Daimondback for 125.00 from musicdirect.co will be better.


----------



## .Sup

Does an expensive power cord make a difference if your power bar is lets say a Belkin and not something high end?


----------



## music_man

you guys are correct. it was just too slow. i let him keep it. ahh well.

 music_man


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does an expensive power cord make a difference if your power bar is lets say a Belkin and not something high end?_

 

Power cords should be used like a river flowing into a stream. The best should always be at the top, connected to the wall at one end and your line conditioner at the other, or a seriously good passive strip like a Synergistic QLS. From there analog equipment should get the next best cords, and digital equipment should get the cords that are left. 

 If you have a bargain special power strip plugged into the wall, plugging a Valhalla or Dream into it makes no sense.


----------



## music_man

except if it is an isobar ultra. for the money people either love those or hate them. they have a pretty basic cord but they clean the a/c very well and isolate digital from analog to boot. the problem people run into is you really shouldn't pull more than 6 amps through them or you will indeed destroy the sound by saturating the filters. they are rated for 12 amps i think, but not for audio.

 if you are going to have expensive power cords then you should have a distro with a iec as well imo. even though the isobar ultra will suffice sometimes. you can do better but not always for more money. for instance i think richard grey is just a very large isobar! the hydra is basicly an isobar as well with better spec components. at least it has an iec inlet though.

 i have found huge gauge cords do not help source components,duh!

 btw, i think the qls 6-9 is too long lol!

 music_man


----------



## Patrick82

The multi-layer shielding makes the background quieter which gives true clarity in the music. It gives the same effect as when ERS Paper is separated 1+ cm from the cable. The blacks become blacker and the whites become whiter. The shielding of Statement is very good, but the wire gauge is too thick which makes the music sound very slow, the bass is full because the bass transients blend together. It may sound acceptable the first half hour of listening but then becomes annoying. I found that putting Statement on the amp and an edgy cable (Nordost Vishnu) on the source was the best combo.


----------



## music_man

i was thinking about the statement. i know companies have all kinds of marketing,engineering ideas or whatever. i won't even go there. how the heck do they rationalize a cable that has 6awg wire(a conserative estimate) and 15 amp terminations?

 i don't see how anyone can explain the benefit of that design lol.

 music_man


----------



## mrarroyo

I wonder if the following would be any good, for the money ... AudiogoN ForSale: AudioQuest AC15 H/W


----------



## music_man

that is $39.95. there is a huge problem with counterfeit cables. i am not saying it is for sure. i don't know. it is "certainly" a grey market cable. those are not the connectors they use on that cable. somehow people get the bulk cable and terminate it themselves. not a factory termination. for $39.95 you couldn't go wrong, but what if it burns up? then what?

 music_man


----------



## nierika

A few years back I had a lower-end PS Audio power cord and one of the Quail upgrade cords obtained via a group buy here. I had a friend of mine over who was skeptical that wires could make any difference in the sound of a system. After allowing him to listen to my HD 650s/Gilmore Lite while swapping cords, he was dumbfounded because he couldnt deny that the cords were causing the sound to change (the overriding effect was the slowness/sluggishness of the sound when the PS Audio cable was plugged in).


----------



## Drag0n

Id maybe try Signal Cable
Signal Cable

 I have a few of their cables and find them a good value.


----------



## music_man

(signal cable)i am not completely sure but that might very well be my home depot "hose" speaker cable used in a power cord! not that it is not one heck of a good cable by some fluke.

 edit: so smart,me! i have "confirmed" the magic power cord is indeed the home depot carol brand of 10/2 power wire! for the record my speaker cable goodies are carol 12/3 wire, of course with only two conductors in use. honestly i think this is great! he makes a decent cable with decent wire and does not try to.....i can't say what i was going to say here lol.

 i did not know if you guys were aware that i have some super high end cables(odin for instance) i am not bragging, just letting you know. i did not actually need the cable simply because it was $75. it looked like one good deal. it was not. i was like here is a cable that was something like $600 for $75. well, there was a reason.

 the new ps audio ac-12 is a nice cable. it is high end but priced way below it's competitors. it is still not an inexpensive cable though. it is however much better than the statement. as the owner of ps audio said "we are constantly trying to produce better products". thats not an exact quote even though i put it in quotation marks but that is pretty much what he said. who can fault them for coming out with newer,better products as new technology emerges? i sure can't. maybe the statement was a pretty good cable when it was new i don't know.

 music_man


----------



## Drag0n

Signal Cables are not Home Depot garden hose. Theyre decent cables at a down to earth price. I like the ones i have here, and i plan to buy more for new componants. 
 Theyre comparable in sound to my Audioquest, pretty neutral.
 I havent tried the silver yet, but thats the direction im thinking.


----------



## music_man

it says in numerous places on the net that it is made from the carol brand 10/2 wire. that is sold at home depot. it isn't an actual "garden hose" i just call it that because it "looks like a garen hose". don't worry. that is very good cable. it just happens to be sold at among other places home depot. i don't know if all the places that state that is what it is constructed from are wrong. maybe they indeed are. i don't know.

 don't be offended though, that is real good cable. it just happens to be sold at home depot. if in fact that is really what it is even. there is even a post here on head-fi that states it is the carol 10/2 cable. hey, it is $59 what else can it be? that's just fine.

 music_man


----------



## Drag0n

I hope its not just pretty covers over some cheap home depot generic hookup wire!!!
 The ones i have do sound good though.


----------



## music_man

no, the silver ones are custom cable. the $59 one is carol cable. i asked someone. it does not have a cover. it clearly says "carol cable co." right on it! it may be cheap(well $59 is cheap) but it is darn good stuff. the guy is not making much because the connectors are $15 at each end. the cable is about $10. so he is making $19 per cable. thats totally fair! actually, very refreshing to see in this industry!

 btw, anti cables are just romex. who cares. they are cheap and sound amazing. if you'd rather build something yourself to save $10-$20 then go right ahead. however, unless you can really solder you might be better off with a cable maker. even though electrical cords better not be solderd. i meant interconnects etc. there is something to say for the actual construction quality of the components. personally i am happy to let the dude make his $19 just to help a obviously good guy stay in business.

 music_man


----------



## fhuang

anyone get to try ac10 or 5, or 2? how are they?


----------



## music_man

don't know about 10,5,2. i got the ac-12 last week and it is pretty nice sounding and very well built.

 music_man


----------



## Drag0n

Oh ok then. Yes thats a fair price for labor,totally.
 I have the digital ac cable, and i have the model#2 rca interconnect, the blue one in copper. They work fine. As good as my AudioQuest Quartz and DiamondBack.


----------



## Seamaster

PS statement are very stiff cables, and they are very hard to work with.


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS statement are very stiff cables, and they are very hard to work with._

 

true that! like wrestling a big snake. the ac-12 sounds real good though. the statement was bad sounding and was just giant. the ac-12 is not nearly as big.

 my stealth dream is huge though. i hope i never have to relocate it!

 music_man


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh ok then. Yes thats a fair price for labor,totally.
 I have the digital ac cable, and i have the model#2 rca interconnect, the blue one in copper. They work fine. As good as my AudioQuest Quartz and DiamondBack._

 

I had some of Signal Cable's silver resolution interconnects for awhile. Of all of the stuff SC makes, I think those are the biggest bargain. I compared them to my AQ Cheetahs ($1000 when new and upgraded to 72V DBS) and I really struggled to tell them apart. Maybe the AQ had a very slight edge, but considering the Signals cost around $100, they are an astonishing value. I don't think you can do better for the price. 

 The Magic Power cord though, meh. There's really not much to it, and you can buy a set of Marinco plugs and make one yourself quite easily. Used Harmonic Tech or ESP power cords have a lot more performance for not much more money.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_true that! like wrestling a big snake. the ac-12 sounds real good though. the statement was bad sounding and was just giant. the ac-12 is not nearly as big.

 my stealth dream is huge though. i hope i never have to relocate it!

 music_man_

 

PS made a big deal in their literature about how the new Perfect Wave AC cords are a big departure from the old models, and aren't so compromised. I haven't heard the new ones, but the traditional PS "house" sound tends to be bloomy and warm in the mids, and a bit dark up top, kind of like the Purist Dominus stuff. Is the AC-12 like that? 

 The Dream is a seriously good cord, but I don't think it quite matches my current favorites, the Synergistic Holograms.


----------

